# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր >  Անքնություն

## Artgeo

Տան եղած չեղածը կարդացել եմ, նայել եմ, ինտերնետում փնփրտուքից հոգնել... Պառկում եմ մթության մեջ, աչքերս փակում... Ապարդյուն, որոշ ժամանակ անց վեր եմ կենում ու սկսում կամ Ակումբում թեմաներ բացել, կամ նորից ինետում փնտրել... Լավագույն դեպքում գիրք եմ կարդում կամ կինո նայում։ Բայց հաջորդ օրը քունս տանում ա։ Ժող օգնեք  :Sad:  Անքնության դեմ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել։

----------


## Arisol

> Տան եղած չեղածը կարդացել եմ, նայել եմ, ինտերնետում փնփրտուքից հոգնել... Պառկում եմ մթության մեջ, աչքերս փակում... Ապարդյուն, որոշ ժամանակ անց վեր եմ կենում ու սկսում կամ Ակումբում թեմաներ բացել, կամ նորից ինետում փնտրել... Լավագույն դեպքում գիրք եմ կարդում կամ կինո նայում։ Բայց հաջորդ օրը քունս տանում ա։ Ժող օգնեք  Անքնության դեմ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է պայքարել։


Արթ ջան, ծանոթ վիճակ ա, ինձ մոտ էլ ա տենց ժամանակ առ ժամանակ լինում (դե բոլորի մոտ էլ լինում ա) : Անձամբ ես մի քանի միջոց գիտեմ անքնությունից, որոնք ինձ օգնում են, բայց չգիտեմ՝ կօգնե՞ն արդյոք քեզ…
1. լսում եմ Scorpions,
2. հաջողվում ա տեսնել նենց կինո, որտեղ ինչ-որ մեկի քունը տանում ա, բայց չի կարելի, որ քնի, ու տեսնում ես, թե ոնց են էդ մարդու աչքերը փակվում, բայց ինքը դիմադրում ա ու ակամայից քո քունն էլ ա սկսում տանել :LOL:   ու դու ուրախանում ես, որ քեզ կարելի ա քնել :Wink:  ,
3. ձգտում եմ դեն նետել մտքիցս բոլոր մտքերը, չմտածել ընդհանրապես որևէ բանի մասին, մենախոսություն մտքում չանել (հիմնականում սա ա խանգարում քնելուն):
 Դե սրանցից գոնե մեկը միշտ օգնում ա, որ քնեմ, բայց ասենք, եթե անքնության պատճառով նստեմ կոմպի դեմ, ապա հաստատ չեմ քնի ու ցերեկը կլինեմ զոմբիի պես…

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ես տանը մի գիրք ունեմ, որտեղ երկար-բարակ ինչ-որ վարժությունների մասին է գրված, բայց դրանք ես անիմաստ եմ համարում:
Շատ կարևոր է նախ պարզել անքնության պատճառը. քնելու անձնական ռեժիմի խախտու՞մ, անհարմար անկողի՞ն, գերհոգնածությու՞ն, նյարդային գերլարվածությու՞ն, թե՞ ուրիշ: 

Բոլոր դեպքերում իմ անձնական փորձից անքնության դեմ պայքարելու երկու ձև եմ գտել: Նախ, ես մանկական հեքիաթների գիրք ունեմ: Դրանցից միայն մեկը կարդալը բավական է, որ միանգամից քնես: Դրանք հոգեբանորեն են ազդում, առաջացնում քնելու անհաղթահարելի ցանկություն:
Մյուս տարբերակը պարզապես որևէ անհետաքրքիր գիրք կարդալն է: Օրինակ, կարող ես վերցնել քո դասագրքերից կամ գերազանցիկ կուրսեցուդ գրած դասախոսությունները և փորձել հասկանալով կարդալ: Երկու-երեք էջը բավական է, որ աչքերդ փակվեն, և մինչև առավոտ քնես:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Բյուրակնի ասածը փորձել եմ։ Բայց իմ մոտ մեկ-մեկ էլ ստացվում է այնպես, որ ակումբի թմաներնն եմ կարդում և աչքերս փակվում են, օրինակ հենց հիմա (մանավանդ, որ հիվանդ էլ եմ  :Wacko:  )։

----------


## Գոռ Ջան - Հայ

Անցնել գիշերային ռեժիմի , առավոտներն էլ քնել :Wink:

----------


## Firegirl777

Այ եթե կոմպ չունենաիք, տանը ընդամենը մի սենյակ լիներ, որտեղ բոլորը քնում են ու դրա հետ միասին քնելու ժամը չանցնի ժամը 10-ից ու առավոտյան ժամը ամենաուշը 9-ին արթնանաք, ոչ մի այդպիսի պրոբլեմ չի լինի :Wink:  
Իսկ եթե դա էլ չի օգնում, ապա մնում է պարզել թե այդ ինչի մասին եք այդքան մտածում, որ մտածմունքը, ի դեպ ենթագիտակցական, թույլ չի տալիս, որ քնեք :Ok:

----------


## Արսեն

Անքնությունով ես ել եմ տառապում, գիշերները արթուն եմ, ցերեկները դասի վախտ երազներ եմ տեսնում...
փորձեցի դիմիդռոլ խմել, չօգնեց, ավելի ուժեղ քնաբեր խմեցի, ելի իզուր....
ուղակի հիմա գիտակցում եմ որ քննություններս են առջևում ու սենց չի կարա շարունակվի:
Փորձի դու էլ մի բան գտնել, եթե վերևում նշվածներից ոչ մեկը չի օգնում, որ պատճառ դառնա քո գրաֆիկում փոփոխություններ կատարելու համար :Wink:

----------


## Guest

Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ լավ կլինի, եթե անքնությաուն ունենամ: Կյանքտ երկարում ա օրեկան մի քանի ժամով: 

Իսկ Արթուրին կարամ խորհուրդ տամ մի քանի օր ոչ մի բան չանի, ոչ մի բանի մասին չմտածի, ընդանրապես ինտերնետ և հատկապես ակումբ չմտնի, ուտի խմի, կարտային անմիտ խաղեր խաղալով պրծցնի իր օրերը… Մի քանի օր, երեվի 2-3 հերիք ա, ու գիշերը լավ կքնես:

Կամ ուրիշ տարբերակ, ավելի ռեալ: Էլի եմ ասում ոչ մի մտաոր գործ, ընդամենը մի օր, որի ժամանակ կարաս գնաս, գռուզշիկ աշխատես: 50 կիլանոց մի 100 մեշոկ քաշ տաս, դա քեզ ապահովում է բարի խորը քուն :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Միշտ մտածել եմ, որ լավ կլինի, եթե անքնությաուն ունենամ: Կյանքտ երկարում ա օրեկան մի քանի ժամով


: 
Է՜հ, գիտես ի՜նչ լավ կլիներ, եթե անքնության հաշվին կյանքդ երկարեր: Բայց դու չես պատկերացնում, թե դա ինչ է: Քունդ տանում է, փորձում ես քնել, չի ստացվում: Առավոտյան 7-ի կողմերը մի կերպ աչքդ կպցնում ես, իսկ ժամը 8-ին արդեն վեր կաց, գնա դասի… Ու ամբողջ օրը կիսաքնած վիճակում, բայց գիշերն էլի չես կարողանում քնել: Ու էդպես շարունակ, մինչև մի լավ դասախոս նկատում է վիճակդ, ասում, որ երեք օր քնելուց առաջ վալերիանա խմես, կդզվի:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Յուրաքանչյուր մարդուն անհրաժետ է լիարժեք գիշերային քուն:Տեմպը ժամանակակից կյանքի այնքան ինտենսիվ է,որ արդեն երեկոյան մարդկային ուղեղը գտնվում է գերբեռնված վիճակում:Այն ինչ մի մարդու համար հանդիսանում է նորմալ գիշերային քուն,ուրիշի համար դա պարզապես թեթև հանգիստ է:Շատերը պնդում են ,որ յուրաքանչյուրին անհրաժեշտ գիշերը քնել ութ ժամ:Կարճ քունը և անքնությունը նույն բանը չեն:Որոշ մարդիկ զգում են իրենց լիովին հանգիս չորս- հինգ ժամ խորը քնից հետո:ՈՒրիշները զգում են իրենց հոգնած, ընկճված ութ- ինը ժամից քիչ հանգստի դեպքում:Ալբերտ Այնշտայնը ,Թոմաս Էդիսոնը քնում են օրվա մեջ չորս ժամ,չնայած դրան օժտված էին հիանալի աշխատունակությամբ:Երբ մարդը զրկված է անհրաժեշտ հանգստից ,նա զգում է  դիսկամֆորտ: Արդեն հաջորդ օրը կարող են նկատվել գլխացավեր,ընկճվածության զգացողություն: Անհանգստությունը ուժեղանում է ,երբ  երբ անքնությամբ տառապող մարդը հուսալքված փորձում է քնել և չի կարողանում:Եթե մարդը ապրում է օրինակ մինչև 75 տարի,ապա կյանքի մեկ երրորդը անցկացնում է քնի մեջ: Ինչքան մեծ է մարդը այնքան քիչ  է անհրաժեշտ քնի համար:Փոքր երեխան քնում է գիշեր,ցերեկ :Մեծահասակը մոտավոր վեց-յոթ ժամ:Տղամարդիկ քնում են ավելի շատ,քան կանայք,չաղ մարդիկ ավելի շատ,քան նիհարները,անհանգիստ մարդիկ ավելի շատ,քան ֆլեգմատիկները:Մինչ պառկելը,պատրաստվեք քնի:Թողեք ցերեկային խնդիրները,անհանգստությունները:Առավոտ կգա ,բարին հետը:
Մի փորցեք անտեսել,այնպիսի   աղմուկի աղբյուրը աղմուկի, ինչպիսին դռան,պատուհանի ճռռոցը,ջրի ձայնը,մի ալարեք վերացնել դրանց պատճառը:Այս ֆակտորները , ինչպես մի շարք այլ ֆակտորներ ( օրինակ կռիվը,քնից առաջ սնվելը )ազդում են մեր մամնի և գիտակցության վրա...միգուցե հենց դա էլ հանդիսանում է ձեր անքնության պատճառը... :Wink:

----------

Բարձրահասակ (12.03.2009)

----------


## Jarre

«Ինչպես պայքարել քնելու դեմ» թեման, դրդեց կատարել գրառում նաև այս թեմայում (Ուլուանայի հղման շնորհիվ իմացա, որ եղել է այսպիսի թեմ  :Smile:   )։

Մի քանի գործնական մեթոդ անքնության դեմ, որը ես հավաքել եմ մի քանի բժշկական և մասնագիտական ձեռնարկներից.

1) Եթե մեր գործը նստակյաց է, ապա հարկավոր է օրվա մեջ կատարել ֆիզիկական վարժություններ, բայց ոչ երեկոյան ժամերին՝ քնելուց մի քանի ժամ առաջ։

2) Քնելուց առաջ չդիտել լարված ֆիլմեր և չկարդալ այնպիսի գրքեր, որոնք ակտիվություն են առաջացնում։  Կարելի է լսել հանգստացնող երաժշտություն։

3) Տաք ջրով լողանալ

4) Պառկեք անկողին միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ պատրաստվում եք քնել։  Այն մարդիկ ովքեր սովորություն ունեն պառկած հաց ուտել, ինչ որ գործ անել, հեռուստացույց նայել կամ համակարգչով խաղալ ու ակումբ մտնել  :Smile:   , դժվար է լինում քնել։

5) Խուսափել այնպիսի կերակուրներից և խմիչքներից որոնք քունը փախցնում են։  Ինչպես սոված, այնպես էլ կուշտ փորով պառկելը խանգարում է քնելուն։  Շատերին թվում է, որ ոգելից խմիչքները օգնում են քնել։  Սակայն դա միայն սկզբում է այդպես։  Մոտ մի ժամ հետո ոգելից խմիչքը կարող է հակառակ էֆեկտ ունենալ։

6) Ստեղծել քնելուն համապատասխան պայմաններ։  Ոչ շատ բարձր ջերմաստիճան սենյակում, լույսի և ձայնի բացակայություն, հարմար մատրաս և բարձ։

7) Առավոտյան արթնանալուց շատ երկար չմնալ պառկած, քանի որ այդ դեպքում սովորաբար գիշերը շատ դժվար է լինում քուն մտնել։

----------

impression (08.03.2009), soultaker (07.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (27.03.2009), Բարձրահասակ (12.03.2009), Դեկադա (08.03.2009)

----------


## Դեկադա

որոշ բաներ կարամ ասեմ  ինչքանով  կօգնեն  չգիտեմ :Smile: : Նախ  քնելուց  առաջ  աշխատեք  մի  քիչ  քայլել  մաքուր  օդում  այն  օգնում  ա  որոշակիորեն  հեռու  վանել  օրվա  ընթացքում  կուտակված  բացասական  էմոցիաները: Քնելուց  առաջ  լավ  կլինի  լեսլ  այն  երաժշտությունը  որ  հանգիստ   կբերի  նյարդերին  կամ  էլ  նայել  թեթև  ֆիլմ// նկատի  ունեմ  կոմեդիաներ//: Անկողնում  պառկած   մտածել  կամ  էլ  վերհիշել  միմիայն  այն  հիշողությունները  որոնք  հաճելի  հույզեր  են  առաջացնում:Եվ  բացի  այդ  իմ  կարծիքով  շատ  կարևեր  ա  նաև  սենյակի  լուսավորությունը  ու  նաև  աղմուկ  չլինելը:Առայժմ  այսքանը:


 վայ Jarre- ն   որոշ  բաներ  գրեց

----------

Jarre (08.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Անքնություն եմ ուզում… :Sad:  :Blush:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *Մարկիզ-ի* խոսքերից
> Անքնություն եմ ուզում…


Ի միջայլոց  իմ  մոտ  էլ  ա  հաղթում  քնկոտությունը  :Sad:  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ի միջայլոց  իմ  մոտ  էլ  ա  հաղթում  քնկոտությունը


Գլուխ գովալ չհամարես: Իմ մոտ շատ լավ ստացվում է անքնության դեմն առնել այլոց դեպքում, շա՜տ լավ … :Blush:  Բայց ես անքնություն եմ ուզում: :Sad:

----------


## freethinker

> «Ինչպես պայքարել քնելու դեմ» թեման, դրդեց կատարել գրառում նաև այս թեմայում (Ուլուանայի հղման շնորհիվ իմացա, որ եղել է այսպիսի թեմ   )։
> 
> Մի քանի գործնական մեթոդ անքնության դեմ, որը ես հավաքել եմ մի քանի բժշկական և մասնագիտական ձեռնարկներից.
> 
> 1) Եթե մեր գործը նստակյաց է, ապա հարկավոր է օրվա մեջ կատարել ֆիզիկական վարժություններ, բայց ոչ երեկոյան ժամերին՝ քնելուց մի քանի ժամ առաջ։
> 
> 2) Քնելուց առաջ չդիտել լարված ֆիլմեր և չկարդալ այնպիսի գրքեր, որոնք ակտիվություն են առաջացնում։  Կարելի է լսել հանգստացնող երաժշտություն։
> 
> 3) Տաք ջրով լողանալ
> ...


Ստացվում է չքնելու համար բավական է ուղղակի անել լրիվ հակառակը - 
ֆիզիկական վարժություններ,
 սարսափ ֆիլմեր ծանր ռոքի տակ, 
սառը ցնցուղ և այլն  :Love:

----------


## Դեկադա

> *freethinker-ի* խոսքերից
> *սարսափ ֆիլմեր ծանր ռոքի տակ*,


Էտ  անքնություն  չի  բերի.  էտ  կբերի  գլխացավի :Wink: :

----------


## freethinker

> Էտ  անքնություն  չի  բերի.  էտ  կբերի  գլխացավի:


հմ, ճիշտ ես... սարսափ ֆիլմը պետք ա լռության ու մթության մեջ նայել  :Smile:

----------


## Jarre

> Ստացվում է չքնելու համար բավական է ուղղակի անել լրիվ հակառակը


Չէ, չքնելու համար բավական է այցելել այստեղ  կամ էլ «Զվարճալի» բաժինը  :Smile:

----------

*e}|{uka* (11.03.2009), Երկնային (12.03.2009)

----------


## Չիպ

Լրիվ համամիտ եմ Jarre–ի հետ: Եսել որ գիշերները քունս չի տանում նայում եմ ակմբի գրառումները:
Համել ինչ՞ կա ետ քնելու մեջ ապրենք,վայելենք կիանքը մի անգամա տրված…

----------


## Լեո

Իսկ ես տառապում եմ քնախտով: Միշտ քնել եմ ուզում՝ գիշեր լինի, թե ցերեկ: Բայց միշտ կարոտ եմ մնում :Sad:

----------

einnA (08.08.2010)

----------


## Հովհաննես

Անքնության դեմ պայքարելը շատ դժվար ա ինչ ասես չեմ փորձել մոտս նույնիսկ արդեն նեվրոզ ա ինչ ասես չեմ փորձել երգ լսել եմ, հատուկ սաղ օրը ինչ որ բանով զբաղվել եմ որ հոգնեմ քունս տանի, գիրք կարդացել եմ, նույնիսկ սարսափ կինոներ եմ նայել ու չգիտեմ խի օգնել ա :Think:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Համել ինչ՞ կա ետ քնելու մեջ ապրենք,վայելենք կիանքը մի անգամա տրված…


Դե, պիտի քնես, որ էտ մեկ անգամ տրված կյանքդ կարողանաս վայելել, առավել ևս *ապրել*

----------

Ariadna (08.08.2010)

----------


## Shah

Մի քանի խորհուրդ`
ա/ *Մի փորձի պառկել քնել եթե քունդ չի տանում էդ պահին*, նույնիսկ եթե ցերեկը քունդ կտանի, մեկա մի քնի, մեկել ուտելու համար ժամեր պահպանի, քնիցդ մոտ 4-5 ժամ առաջ կեր:
բ/ *Ներվային և անհանգիստ վիճակում մի փորձիր քնել*, դրա փոխարեն աշխատի հանգստանաս, օրինակ գիրք կարդա կամ էլ ջրային պրոցեդուրաներ ընդունի:
գ/ *Ամեն օր ռեժիմ մշակիր քնիդ համար և աշխատի նույն ժամին քնես*, այլ ոչ թե մի օր ժամը մեկին, մյուս օրն էլ փորձես ժամը 11-ին քնես...
դ/ *Ալկոհոլը որպես քնաբեր մի ընդունի*, չնայած դրանով քունդ կտանի, բայց քունդ կլինի մակերեսայնորեն ու գումարած հաջորդ օրը հոգնած ու ցրված կզգաս քեզ:

----------


## Okamigo

Իմ մոտ դա մեծ խնդիր է,քնում եմ ժամը 4-ի կողմերը,համակարգչի առաջ պիտի նստեմ

----------


## Alphaone

Հայեր, ո՞վ կարող է գործուն խորհուրդ տալ, թե ինչպես բուժել անքնությունը, բայց ոչ էս կարգի, էլի՝
- Նախ անջատել համակարգիչը...  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Հայեր, ո՞վ կարող է գործուն խորհուրդ տալ, թե ինչպես բուժել անքնությունը, բայց ոչ էս կարգի, էլի՝
> - Նախ անջատել համակարգիչը...


նախ անջատել համակարգիչը  :Jpit:  սենց թեմա ակումբում արդեն կա, հեսա գտնեմ

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

ես անքնությունը որոնում տվեցի, չգտա, ճարահատյալ թեմա բացեցի )))))

----------


## Alphaone

> նախ անջատել համակարգիչը


 :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չէ, կներես, իմ ասած թեման էդքան էլ անքնության հետ կապ չունի: Էս ա

Լավ, արի մի քիչ զրից անենք: Ուրեմն անքնության հարցը լուծելու համար նախ պետք ա պարզել ինչ ձևի ա ու ինչից ա: Ասենք, կարա անկանոն ռեժիմից լինի կամ սխալ սնունդից:Բայց նաև պետք ա պարզել անքնությունն ինչ ձևի ա. քնելու դժվարությու՞ն, թե՞ ընդհատված քուն և այլն:

----------


## Ուլուանա

*Մոդերատորական. նորաբաց «Անքնություն» թեման միացվել է արդեն գոյություն ունեցող համանուն թեմային։*

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (07.01.2013)

----------


## Alphaone

> նախ անջատել համակարգիչը  սենց թեմա ակումբում արդեն կա, հեսա գտնեմ


Բյուր, բախտս բերեց, նման թեմա կար, հիմա տեսնեմ ինչ մեթոդներ են առաջարկել, եթե չօգնեն, նոր ուղիներ որոնենք, ինձ մոտ անքնությունը վերջերս իր բոլոր դրսևորումներն ունի՝ երկար չեմ կարողանում, քնել, քնելուց ահավոր ընդհատուն է քունն ու ահավոր երազներով՝ եթե գրի առնեմ, Սթիվենքինգոտ գործեր կստացվեն ու էդպես շարունակ )))))

----------


## Freeman

Դեղ՝ մի երկու հարյուր գրամ ալկոհոլ, ուղղակի պառկելուց սիրտդ ա խառնում:
Անքնությունը հեչ, բա որ արթնանում ես, չես կարողանում շարժվես  :Sad:

----------


## Alphaone

Այդ դեղը փորձել եմ, ոչ էլ օգնեց, ամբողջ գիշեր ջրիկացել էի, երկու հատ երգիծական պատմվածք գրեցի, առավոտյան պարզվեց՝ վառել, թափելու...  :Smile:

----------


## Freeman

> Այդ դեղը փորձել եմ, ոչ էլ օգնեց, ամբողջ գիշեր ջրիկացել էի, երկու հատ երգիծական պատմվածք գրեցի, առավոտյան պարզվեց՝ վառել, թափելու...


Կարող ա՞ դոզան ես սխալ հաշվել, ինձ որ մի անգամ հիվանդանոցում հազիվ արթնացրին (ուղղակի էդ էթանոլի փոխարեն մեթանոլ էր)

Գրածներդ հո չե՞ս թափել, հետաքրքիր կլիներ կարդալ:

----------


## Alphaone

Է՜, թափելը մեղմ է ասված- SHIFT-DELETE, բայց հիմա ինձ էլի թեմայից շեղվելու համար զգուշացում կտան  :Sad:

----------


## Freeman

> Է՜, թափելը մեղմ է ասված- SHIFT-DELETE, բայց հիմա ինձ էլի թեմայից շեղվելու համար զգուշացում կտան


Ընկերովի տուգանքը վարկանիշ է :Դ

----------

Alphaone (07.01.2013)

----------


## Վահե-91

ես էլ եմ ուզում  :LOL:

----------

